# Hello from Arkansas!



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi there! My name is Sam and I'm new to breeding show mice.
I'm poking around to learn all I can before my first pairing.


----------



## ekmanor (Jun 11, 2014)

:lol: ha! How funny, I just joined this forum, and I see your post! You see my friend, I am also from Arkansas!  I used to breed mice a LONG time ago. (I started around 1999, when my second son was born!) I would love to help you out, if you have any questions, please ask me! And when/if you think you are ready for a pair, come by my home in searcy! I'll give you some for free! (After I see a few pictures of your planned breeding set-up.) Good luck and happy mousing!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

ekmanor said:


> :lol: ha! How funny, I just joined this forum, and I see your post! You see my friend, I am also from Arkansas!  I used to breed mice a LONG time ago. (I started around 1999, when my second son was born!) I would love to help you out, if you have any questions, please ask me! And when/if you think you are ready for a pair, come by my home in searcy! I'll give you some for free! (After I see a few pictures of your planned breeding set-up.) Good luck and happy mousing!


Ha! I was just perusing and ran into your "hello world" post and replied to it!
I'm about 3 hours away from you, and my car is not the greatest, but I'm going to be going to the Tulsa show in September, so hopefully, I'll see you there!

I spent several months talking to the lady from Rainbow Island Mousery, learning things from her, deciding if I wanted to take the leap before I ever registered here, so this thread was largely a "Well, I guess the inevitable has happened and this is a thing I'm doing" post, haha.

I've gotten a trio from Tiny Hart Mousery (two gorgeous merles and a texel pied, the latter mostly as a companion for the merle doe, as the texel is much older), and should have my first litter in a couple of weeks here. I'm learning the genetics end of things, but it's tricky for me because I'm a tactile learner and some of the information available online is conflicting or incomplete. C-dilutes are confusing, as always, but I'm working through the rest.
I think I'd eventually like to show merles and self lilacs (choc/blue with black eyes. Different clubs call this dove, too, I've noticed).


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi ekmanor! I'm in Lincoln, AR (Rainbow Island Mousery), and come by Searcy occasionally. If you find yourself wanting to get connected to the showing world again, we'd be interested in seeing you! When I got started, the only other AR breeder was NEMice, who has since moved out of state.


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

